# Small Boat + Wind at Flamingo and Flats South of Key Biscayne



## garfish

There is a direct correlation between the conditions and the tide when it is windy in Flamingo and the Bay. East wind and an incoming tide in Flamingo creates a steep short chop in the channel. The opposite holds true for the Bay. Outgoing tide with an East wind creates more challenging conditions. Learn to pick your angle of attack and plan for the tides in the Gheenoe. Be safe and have fun!


----------



## cjp

garfish said:


> There is a direct correlation between the conditions and the tide when it is windy in Flamingo and the Bay. East wind and an incoming tide in Flamingo creates a steep short chop in the channel. The opposite holds true for the Bay. Outgoing tide with an East wind creates more challenging conditions. Learn to pick your angle of attack and plan for the tides in the Gheenoe. Be safe and have fun!


Thanks for the response. Didn't think about the tide but that makes sense. When I paddle the southern half of Biscayne Bay it always seems rougher at high tide, I just assumed the deeper water prevent the shallows from limiting the wave height.


----------



## mwolaver

cjp said:


> Thanks for the response. Didn't think about the tide but that makes sense. When I paddle the southern half of Biscayne Bay it always seems rougher at high tide, I just assumed the deeper water prevent the shallows from limiting the wave height.


That is true for a body of water with minimal tidal current. The area in front of Flamingo has a measurable tidal current, so anything against the prevailing wind will create sharp, choppy conditions. However, with your boat, and if you are very careful, you can run on the edge of the flats to avoid the worst. Even on the windward side the conditions will be better up against the edge of the shallow. Using this technique you should be able to get into Snake Bight or into Tin Can channel without getting bruised too badly. Really hard west should always be avoided. There's a reason every seasoned guide in the area says "west is death in the Park". Bad conditions for everything. This same technique can be used crossing Biscayne bay as long as you go way south toward the Arnsiker keys. Have fun learning.


----------



## lemaymiami

If I were paddling out of Crandon (Key Biscayne) I'd be very leery of going past the south end of the Key... As long as you're along the west side of the Key you're sheltered on an east wind (the closer to the island the more shelter...). Stiltsville looks tempting but if you go there in good conditions - the moment the tide changes things will get dicey... particularly on an outgoing tide when the wind (any wind) is out of the east... Wind going one way, tide going the other guarantees a choppy ride and it only gets worse as the wind gets stronger and opposes the tide... 

The good news is that years ago you could always find bonefish up next to the Key, almost from the moment you left Crandon up against the shoreline. There still ought to be a few all these years later. Your biggest hassle along the Key will be jet skiers who are just clueless (along with a few that should be locked up...). Out in a bit deeper waters (3 to 5 feet) you should be able to count on a trout or two as well... I haven't fished bonefish in ten or twelve years now but Key Biscayne should still have them -even with all the boat traffic...


----------



## cjp

Thanks for the advice, this is exactly what I am looking for. Yesterday wasn't too bad with the wind so I gave it a try. It was perfect out in the morning at high tide and it was easy to get out to stiltsville. Getting back I polled across the flats and ran the motor across the channels. It was fine until we got too the Nixon Beach sandbar area and the deeper basin where all the yachts hang out. I think it was mostly the boat traffic in combination with the current and strong tide change but it was gnarly and very uncomfortable. Probably won't do it again because of that (maybe on a weekday when the boats aren't out and the wind is well under 10 kts), however it sure was pretty being out on the grass flats looking for fish, snorkeling and spearfishing for mutton in the smaller finger channels, etc.


----------



## Luis

White water bay can get ugly fast!!!! Be careful unless you have a good window of weather.


----------



## paint it black

As the old saying goes...."If it blows from the west, stay home and rest." For Flamingo.

even the slightest west wind just makes it hard to see fish. While it can be honking 15-20 from the east and magically be slicked calm on the flats. For the bay it is the opposite. West winds = great fishing conditions, east wind = not so good. However, east wind in Biscayne Bay under up to 15 knts is still very good fishing. West wind in flamingo at 10knts and it can be miserable.


----------



## Mako 181

I live by...
If it blows from the west, stay home and rest


----------

